#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Mekka, het middelpunt...

## Tha Girl

De Profeet Mohammed, sallallahoe alahie wa sallam, verklaarde dat: Waarlijk onder de landen van Allah, Mekka is het meest geliefd bij Allah.

De nieuwe wetenschappelijke ontdekking, die was verklaard in 1977 en die de wetenschappers verbaasde, zegt dat: Mekka is het middelpunt van de landen van de wereld. Het nam vele jaren in beslag om deze wetenschappelijke onderzoek te bevestigen. Het was afhankelijk van een groep gecompliceerde wiskundige tabellen die de wetenschappers hadden gecompturiseerd.

De Egyptische wetenschapper, Dr. Hussain Kamalud-Deen, verhaalde het verhaal van deze verbazingwekkende ontdekking. Hij startte een onderzoek met een andere doel. Hij was een onderzoek aan het voorbereiden, die een instrument aan iedereen over de hele wereld zou geven welke hem in staat zou stellen de richting van de Qibla, de richting van de locatie van de Heilige stad Mekka, te herkennen. Want tijdens zijn verscheidene reizen in het buitenland voelde hij dat dit een van de hoofdproblemen is, die een Moslim het hoofd bieden wanneer hij wil bidden, vooral als de Moslimreiziger in een plaats is die geen Moskee heeft, als dit studenten overkomt die in het buitenland studeren.

Zodoende dacht hij aan het maken van een nieuwe map van de aardbol, om de richting van de Qibla erop vast te stellen. Na het neerleggen van de omlijningen van het onderzoek in zijn voorbereidende of proef onderzoek, evenals de map van de vijf continenten, verscheen deze feit plotseling aan hem. Hij raakte verbaasd.

De Egyptische wetenschapper ontdekte dat de Geerde stad Mekka is gesitueerd in het midden van de wereld. Hij gebruikte een passer en zette een van zijn einden op de locatie van Mekka en toen ging hij met de andere eind op de einden van alle continenten. Het bevestigde aan hem dat het droge land op aarde is verdeeld rondom de Heilige Stad van Mekka op een regelmatige manier en zodoende kwam hij erachter dat Mekka het centrum is van het droge land op aarde.

Opnieuw bereidde hij de map van de Oude wereld voor, voor de ontdekking van Amerika en Australia en hij herhaalde het experiment. Opniew ontdekte hij dat Mekka het centrum is van het droge land, zelfs in het geval van de Oude wereld.

Dr. Kamalud Deen zegt:Ik startte mijn onderzoek met het tekenen van een map, dat de afstanden meet van alle plaatsen op aarde van Mekka. Toen verbond ik de lengtegraden die gelijk waren om te weten hoe de lengtegraden en breedtegraden zouden verschijnen in relatie tot de lokatie van Mekka. Toen tekende ik de grenzen van de continenten en de andere details op deze web van lijnen. De proef moest sommige van de gecompliceerde wiskundige formulas uitvoeren met de hulp van een computer om de vereiste afstanden vast te stellen. Het vereistte ook een computer programma dat helpt om een web van van lengtegraden en breddtegraden te tekenen. En alleen bij toeval , ontdekte ik dat ik een cirkel kan tekenen die Mekka het middelpunt maakt en zijn grens uit de zes continenten van de wereld en de omgeving van deze cirkel draait een baan met de grens van de externe continenten. In dit geval, Mekka en bij de kracht van Allah, is het hart van de aarde.

Dit correleert met wat al is uitgedrukt door de wetenschap in de ontdekking van een wetenschapper, dat het de centrum is van bijeenkomende straling van de magnetische zwaartekracht, wat een vreemd fenomeen is ervaren door al wie Mekka bezocht voor het uitvoeren van Hadj of Umrah in een staat van gehoorde vroomheid. Zon pelgrim voelt een intutieve aantrekking naar wat dan ook erin. Zijn land, bergen en zijn gehele hoek. Hij voelt een verlangen om erin 
te smelten en te versmelten met zijn wezen door zijn hart en lichaam.

Dit is een voortdurende gevoel die bestaat sinds de schepping van Aarde. De aarde, net als andere planeten en sterren, ondergaat een voortdurende ontwikkelingsgang van zwaartekracht met andere planeten en sterren. De aarde wordt benvloed door deze waartekracht, daarom laat het wat we kunnen noemen straling vrij.

Deze inwendige ontmoetingspunt was ontdekt door en Amerikaanse wetenschapper van topografie. Hij bevestigde zijn bestaan en lokatie vanuit een geografische gezichtspunt. In dit aanzien had hij geen godsdienstig motief erachter. In zijn labaratorium, behaalde hij grote inspanningen die hem maakte om dag en nacht te werken. Hij werkte en onderzocht de map van de aarde en met de hulp van verscheidene werktuigen en instrumenten. Toen ontdekte hij per ongeluk dat het centrum van ontmoeting van de kosmische straling, Mekka is.

Hier verschijnt de wijsdom achter het gezegde van de Profeet Mohammed, sallallahoe alahie wa sallam, die correspondeert met de Qoeranische teken dat zegt: Zo hebben Wij u de Koran in het Arabisch geopenbaard, opdat gij de Moeder der steden (Mekka) en al het omringende moogt waarschuwen; dus waarschuwt (hen) voor de Dag der Verzameling waaromtrent geen twijfel is. Een deel zal in het paradijs zijn, en een ander deel in het laaiend Vuur.[Soerah An-Noer; aayah 7], derhalve kunnen we de wijsdom achter het kiezen van Mekka om de plaats te zijn voor de Kaaba en het maken van het centrum van welke de Islamitische boodschap verspreidde naar de hele wereld. Aldus, bevestigt gewone wetenschap een islamitische feit, die 14 eeuwen daarvoor is geopenbaard.

_Bron: The scientific miracle in Islam and Sunnah Nabawiyya Door Mohammed Kamil Abdul-Samad_ 

Da Girl

----------

